# Naval Tug Wallaroo



## nikon boy (Nov 6, 2005)

Hello All, here is a pic of Royal Australian Navy Tug ''Wallaroo'' in Melbourne recently.
Cheers, Norm.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Welcome norm good photo, could do with some of that blue sky here in the UK.


----------

